# Need a challenge ? Bow ID.......



## kensbait (Nov 14, 2004)

Odds are that it is a Bear or a Pearson and I suspect the latter.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Pearson


----------



## shot_1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Would U shoot it if need be ? What kinda of arrows would be used with it ? wood , metal ?


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yea if the limbs would still hold a good flex with no splinters. Shooting may destroy it though, hate to ruin a wall hanger


----------



## shot_1 (Nov 14, 2012)

The wall is where this one will go....but if it came down to this weapon or none I think I would give it a try.

Thanks for info Guys ! Happy Holidays ! :elf_moon:


----------

